# Buying wholesale Raw Beans.



## GoldenB19 (May 11, 2020)

Evening All,

What is the secret to getting great raw bean prices!? Is it purely shopping around? Shopping around and bartering?? or is there an element of waiting for the right time in the stock markets? Iv never Bought Raw myself but when my Coffee trailer opens and I start roasting myself its something I will need learn  . Also what are the differences between buying as a large roastery buying commodity coffees like where iv worked for 17 years and a small Micro roastery like I'm working on opening selling micro lots and speciality's.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just st go to be be of the well known import wholesalers and get your green coffee. Go for cup scores of 86+ to avoid commodity coffee. Many of them have separate lists.

Try, Falcon, Wakefield, Mercanta etc...


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@GoldenB19 - You might be interested in this thread

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58196-greens-buying-collective/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=820556&embedComment=820556&embedDo=findComment#comment-820556


----------

